

Study: Startups Led By Stanford, Harvard Grads Score More VC Funding - dbh937
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/29/study-startups-led-by-stanford-harvard-grads-lead-the-way-in-scoring-venture-capital-funding/

======
psycho
I had the feeling that was proved by this statistics.

